
What are people working on in coffee shops? - juliann
https://medium.com/life-learning/what-are-people-working-on-in-coffee-shops-cdf351e28b6#.8n8t97foi
======
analognoise
Nothing important!

~~~
kurthr
How can you say that... the propagation of the species is a fundamental
imperative! The mating display stickers available on back of your
Surface/iBook have minimal effect outside of the caffeinated context.

